# Roguejackal's new Skyline



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Looks a Nice car is the gauge on the steering consul a boost gauge ? Notice the factory boost valve is disconnected best check the pipes to it are joined together still!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

dont no mate im so green i dont no what im looking for but thats all gna have to change from now on,iv only ever driven always hated mucking about with engines,and so it will mean a mate whos a mechanic or one of the reputable tuning companies, can you recomendanyone in the Suffolk,Essex areas?


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Abbey MotorSport get my vote. They're not far from you in Oxted, Surrey.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice looking car, who did you buy it from? I dont recognise the strut brace is that a standard one for the 32? good luck with the car


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

roguejackal said:


> dont no mate im so green i dont no what im looking for but thats all gna have to change from now on,iv only ever driven always hated mucking about with engines,and so it will mean a mate whos a mechanic or one of the reputable tuning companies, can you recomendanyone in the Suffolk,Essex areas?


RK Tuning seems the best for R32GTRs


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunning


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

paul cawson said:


> Notice the factory boost valve is disconnected best check the pipes to it are joined together still!


...yeah, you don´t want to replace your head gasket first thing, trust me. Been there done that  ( just because one broken hose.....  )

Engine comp. looks mint! Nice car!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, Thursday cant come quick enough for me Im getting the car through 'Distinctive Cars of York'


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Also have asked the question about the factory boost valve and have been told that it has a greddy after market controller and Blitz ecu,so with the HKS filters Iv had fitted and the aftermarket exhaust would anybody be able to hazzard a guess to an approx bhp ,sorry if I snd like areal youngun who knows nothing, but iv just never been into mechanics


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

If the car is still running standard turbos then it is basically a stage 1 modification, should give you between 380 and 400 at the flywheel.
I would suggest that you have car's fueling etc. checked by someone who knows what they are doing before you give it a good thrashing though. If it's a fresh import from Japan then it will be setup for 100RON fuel and we only have 97 over here. It may save you a lot of heartache in the future.
Good luck dude.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice one mate , I'm sure I've seen those wheels somewhere before : ) ,are they 17's or 18".


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Definitely worth checking that its set up for UK fuel, mine wasnt and I was lucky to get away with a burnt coil, others have had worse


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

there 18" wheels and on close inspection the only thing written on them is 'Crimson Inc',
Also how much to get it set up for UK optimax at somewhere like Abbey Motorsport? 
This was one of the reasons I decided to not go down the strip at Santa Pod at the weekend,it was still a great day out though


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Dont know how much it is but I'm sure they will tell you if you call them - if you're having it remapped they will be able to optimise its performance as well so well worth doing, and they are one of the best at it.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Have been in contact by e-mail with Abbey and the price on the dyno is £100+ vat/ hour they say would expect a couple of hours but the Blitz ECU is unmapable am gonna have to leave it for a couple of weeks cause iv gotta work but that will help with the funds i suppose


----------

